# Travel Destinations > South America >  التعليم الإلكتروني

## nagy samy

التعليم الإلكتروني
​التعليم الإلكتروني وسيلة من الوسائل التي تدعم العملية التعليمية وتحولها من طور التلقين إلى طور الإبداع والتفاعل وتنمية المهارات


https://ma3loma-edu.com/​

----------

